# My first flask, a learning experience



## AdamD (Oct 15, 2013)

It came today! The cross is roth 'High Tower' x sand 'Sam Tsui' (AM/AQ/AOS). I'm So excited! I definitely welcome any suggestions on care tips... So far my plan is
1. Obtain flask
2. Keep plants alive
3. ?
4. Flowers
Pretty foolproof plan I think. Anyways here they are


----------



## Trithor (Oct 16, 2013)

Flasklings look good. Pretty intricate plan you have there.


----------



## cattmad (Oct 16, 2013)

with sam's stuff I prefer that agar on method, I find I brak too many roots trying to get that agar off


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 16, 2013)

I like your plan, it seems solid.


----------



## orchideya (Oct 16, 2013)

Great plan you have there. I guess I have exactly the same one with my two recent deflaskings. 
From my (very limited) experience :
roots are very brittle and break on any light touch;
when taking out plants - be careful too, leaves are so fragile, they bend and crack easily, totally different from phals;
if you decide to wash agar off - Paphman's suggestion of using spray bottle to "power wash" it worked really good for me.

Good luck with them. 
PEoY is my favorite multi hybrid.


----------



## Justin (Oct 16, 2013)

i have had success with the 'agar on' method with his flasks:

-put some water into the flask and let it soak for about 20 minutes
-pull the whole "puck" out of the flask
-trim off those brown bottom leaves
-gently spray off as much of the agar as you can, you can also use a dull butter knife to carve out as much as you can, leaving the existing root ball together
-pot the whole thing up in a round 4" pot, with a little media down in between the plants
-water the pot and put the it into a half-open gallon freezer bag for about a week or 2 (only water it twice a week at most--too wet is bad and make sure they have air at all times)
-take it out and treat as normal
-they will want low light for the first few months
-in six months repot and at that time the roots will be strong enough to separate into smaller compots.


----------



## AdamD (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'm deflasking here in a few hours. Wish me luck!


----------



## AdamD (Oct 17, 2013)

The deed is done!!! Now, suggestion time. I've heard contradictory methods for hardening. Some say humidity dome, some say high humidity & constant air movement. Obviously I can't put a fan in a seedling dome, so which is better? My humidity hasn't fallen below 65% and is usually around 80%. For now they are in a makeshift dome (glass bowl covered in Saran wrap with a little opening). 

It was a thrill! Only lost 2 tiny ones, most all agar is off and there are about 34 seedlings in 3 pots! Whew! That was intense! I learned so much. And made a HUGE mess. Knocked over a plant in the process. Pics to come tomorrow. For now, suggestions please!


----------



## AdamD (Oct 17, 2013)

Oh! They're in a spot that gets about 200 fc. for about 13 hrs. Too much? Too little?


----------



## Justin (Oct 17, 2013)

keep them covered but with something half open to make sure they can get a good amount of air flow.


----------



## mormodes (Oct 18, 2013)

I have killed many a flask. I usually kill Cattleya flasks so there will be a difference with my experience vs yours, but I have killed many a paph flask too. There are those who say you should take advice from those who have killed many to learn how they eventually learned how to grow it right. There are those who say listen to the professionals and take their advice. Then there's always whatever works for you works for you.

Having said that what finally worked for me was reading a book on seedling care which - miraculously - I had in my library and just never got around to reading. Its Bob Gordon's book imaginatively titled 'Orchid Seedling Care'. I have no idea if its even still in print. It stresses water quality. 

In a nutshell it promotes a dome of some sort, the cleanest water you can find, and very very very dilute fertilizer. And low light.

I bought one of those clear file storage boxes at a stationery store and have my seedlings in there in my house for temperature control. They are doing wayyyy better than the ones I merely potted up and put in a shady place in the greenhouse. So much so that I'm considering getting off my fat *ss and buying another container for the GH seedlings which are still flaskling size after 7 yrs or so in the GH.

Nutshell advice = dome of some sort for humidity, inside house for temperature, low light, very very very dilute fertilizer - if any at all. Be very very careful. so far (touch wood) no mildew or pathogens with this technique. I'd say no plant losses either but that would tempt the orchid gods.


----------



## AdamD (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks for the info! I'll have to look for the book at my next society meeting. I have offered many a plant up as a sacrifice to the orchid gods, so I'm hoping they smile on this endeavor. So far so good. 24 hours out of flask, no added casualties. I found quite a few one leaf growths though.. I'm wondering how long they'll make it


----------



## Stone (Oct 19, 2013)

I used to cover all my deflasked stuff. Big mistake! Lost many. Now they go straight into a compot into a warm humid area with strong air continuosly. and I don't lose any at all. BTW, I hope you removed the dead leaves. They can be the seat of future trouble!


----------



## Bjorn (Oct 21, 2013)

Strange, I cover up everything when I deflask, and hardly lose a single baby. Have deflasked 39 flasks in 2013 so far.....and no wind whatsoever. Still use the same setup as was shown in http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30322
Bjorn


----------



## NYEric (Oct 21, 2013)

I've lost enough flasked plants to know to get them in compots!


----------



## AdamD (Oct 21, 2013)

Grr... I lost 3 little guys today. More preventative extermination than anything. Today was the first day I watered them. It's been 5 days, and they probably could've waited, but I felt the pots needed flushing. Even with constant air movement the pots are staying very moist. Humidity still 70%+. Hoping for no more casualties for a while. Hoping. Not banking on it. The rest seem to be doing just fine.


----------



## AdamD (Feb 21, 2015)

18 months out of flask. What do you think? On track? I sold 2 compots and saved this one. The roots were a tangled mess! Better than the alternative...


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2015)

looking good! now just 8 more years


----------



## AdamD (Feb 21, 2015)

Justin said:


> looking good! now just 8 more years



It feels like it's already been that long. They've had a real growth spurt in the last few weeks/ months, maybe due to kelp extract and Innocucor?

I think back to the thread Brandon Tam posted of his FCC PEOY. 17 years+ from flask to bloom. My kids would be in college!


----------



## Brandon Tam (Mar 16, 2015)

AdamD said:


> It feels like it's already been that long. They've had a real growth spurt in the last few weeks/ months, maybe due to kelp extract and Innocucor?
> 
> I think back to the thread Brandon Tam posted of his FCC PEOY. 17 years+ from flask to bloom. My kids would be in college!



I was not even born yet when Mr. Weltz purchased the PEOY flask from The Orchid Zone! Crazy that it took so long!


----------



## orchidman77 (Sep 10, 2015)

About to receive a flask of a different crossing of PEoY from Sam! Stay tuned for pictures....speaking of pictures, how are they looking these days?

David


----------



## AdamD (Sep 12, 2015)

Alas, they have been sold. They were very vigorous though. I am down to 7 plants these days, only one paph, a delenatii. My suggestions, keep them moist, humid, plenty of air movement, and as much or as little light as they'll stand. Let the leaf color be your guide.


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 12, 2015)

2 months ago I got a PEOY flask from Sam as well and they like to be kept moist.


----------



## orchidman77 (Sep 12, 2015)

Wonderful tips; thanks, guys! The flask should be arriving in the next few days. I'm really looking forward to growing some multiflorals from babies...even though it's a looooong road.

David


----------



## calypso (Jul 9, 2016)

and now! where are you with thoses?


----------



## orchidman77 (Jul 9, 2016)

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38790

I keep this going to track their growth!

David


----------



## AdamD (Jul 9, 2016)

They're still gone. Follow David's thread. Looking good David!


----------



## C. Rothschild (Jul 12, 2016)

They're going from 100% humidity in the flask and it's normally ten days until an orchid can handle normal humidity. Although you could keep them more humid longer if there's no sign of mold. The brown leaves will probably grow mold eventually if they're in high humidity.


----------

